# Remote Starter?



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey guys, it's getting cold in michigan and my g/f wants a remote starter for her car. I've been kinda hesitant on getting one, though cuz my sister has one on her 97 honda passport. Anyway, everytime you start it and drive off, the transmission is really jerky. However, when you shut it off, take the key out and start it again ONLY using the key, it shifts fine. So, I was just wondering if anybody has ever experienced this in their B15. Also, what's a good inexpensive remote starter? Any info would be great. Thanks guys.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

One thing you might want to think about is if you have the immobilizer (I assume you're talking about remote start on a b15, correct me if I'm wrong), you have to have a key with the computer chip in it hidden in a locked box right by the ignition, so it thinks the key is there and it will start. Unfortunately doing this will completely bypass the immobilizer part of the alarm and make the car easier to steal. Factory remote starts have a way of incorporating this into the security system, but I don't believe any aftermarket ones do.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

either that or its just the cold weather, '02 six speeds are notorious for their jerkyness especially cold weather. plus they take forever to heat up. and if you have the vehicle immobilizer system, find out what the installers did to bypass it. the immobilizer thing has something to do with the tranny i think.


----------



## Jimmege (Oct 19, 2003)

I was looking into getting a remote starter too. I have a 00' sentra and i have a remote starter but i dont have an alarm so the alarm part doesnt really apply to me.... anyway, i was wondering if they are easy to install or not?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yes. it's hard. trust me.


----------



## Sierra (Oct 8, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can get a wiring diagram for a remote starter install on a 2002 Nissan Sentra?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you need to let a professional install it.

I did the install with a friend, and we had all the wiring diagrams, and it was STILL really, really hard.


----------



## Sierra (Oct 8, 2004)

I hear ya on the install. But I have from now till christmas to install it. I think I would like to give it a try. Where did you get your sentra wiring diagrams? Just a hanes/chilton's manual?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

neither. you need access to a nissan factory service manual. good luck on that one!


----------



## 04SerSpecV (Aug 25, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> One thing you might want to think about is if you have the immobilizer (I assume you're talking about remote start on a b15, correct me if I'm wrong), you have to have a key with the computer chip in it hidden in a locked box right by the ignition, so it thinks the key is there and it will start. Unfortunately doing this will completely bypass the immobilizer part of the alarm and make the car easier to steal. Factory remote starts have a way of incorporating this into the security system, but I don't believe any aftermarket ones do.


That has nothing to do with his problem, that only deals with the factory security system. His problem is the cold weather, i say try using a different tranny fluid something that will help in the cold(Redline maybe).


----------



## 04SerSpecV (Aug 25, 2004)

Sierra said:


> I hear ya on the install. But I have from now till christmas to install it. I think I would like to give it a try. Where did you get your sentra wiring diagrams? Just a hanes/chilton's manual?


Try this site out Wiring diagrams that should help. If you need any more help aim me at serspecv04nismo.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

04SerSpecV said:


> That has nothing to do with his problem, that only deals with the factory security system. His problem is the cold weather, i say try using a different tranny fluid something that will help in the cold(Redline maybe).


um, he was asking about remote starts, how does a response dealing with the incorporation of a remote start into the factory security system have nothing to do with what he was asking?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

don't mind 04SERSpecV, he's had an attitude lately.

he doesn't realize that with the immobilizer, you need to have the special key really close to the unit when using remote start, or it won't start.


----------



## Sierra (Oct 8, 2004)

http://www.directechs.com/default.asp Requires a password? I am not apart of a dealership? Im guessing there not free?


----------



## 04SerSpecV (Aug 25, 2004)

Sierra said:


> http://www.directechs.com/default.asp Requires a password? I am not apart of a dealership? Im guessing there not free?


Give me untill monday and ill send you a password via email


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> One thing you might want to think about is if you have the immobilizer (I assume you're talking about remote start on a b15, correct me if I'm wrong), you have to have a key with the computer chip in it hidden in a locked box right by the ignition, so it thinks the key is there and it will start. Unfortunately doing this will completely bypass the immobilizer part of the alarm and make the car easier to steal. Factory remote starts have a way of incorporating this into the security system, but I don't believe any aftermarket ones do.


Actually you don't have to have an extra key hidden. I have an 04 Sentra 1.8S which uses a key with the chip in it, and I installed a Viper 791XV alarm system with remote start, and didn't need the spare key or the key box, and my car starts through the system every time. This system is pretty high though, $500 from Best Buy with free install.


----------



## Sierra (Oct 8, 2004)

Well im going to give it a try, I purchased a compustar remote starter(Only) with security module. Im going to try to install it on the girlfriends 02 Sentra. Any tips welcomed!!!


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

dmroberson said:


> Actually you don't have to have an extra key hidden. I have an 04 Sentra 1.8S which uses a key with the chip in it, and I installed a Viper 791XV alarm system with remote start, and didn't need the spare key or the key box, and my car starts through the system every time. This system is pretty high though, $500 from Best Buy with free install.



umm, yes you do... I have the chip on my car and I bought just the alarm($200 shipped for the 791XV... sorry you spent so much... try ebay before Best Buy next time) but I installed the alarm and it would crank over but wouldnt start so I had to buy that little bypass box and put my valet key in it and hid it in my dash... maybe your car doesn't have the immobilizer, either that or it is broke... the SpecV's do though and it didn't start without it... all it did was crank over... $500, man.... I got the alarm, the motion sensor, glass break sensor, automatic window roll up, and install for less than $500.... all the parts were from ebay and he charged me $75 to install it.... it was a guy that works at a shop down the street but I talked him into doing it on his day off... took about 2 hours total(hour and a half install, then another 20-30 minutes when I ordered the bypass for the remote start)


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

CorNut said:


> umm, yes you do... I have the chip on my car and I bought just the alarm($200 shipped for the 791XV... sorry you spent so much... try ebay before Best Buy next time) but I installed the alarm and it would crank over but wouldnt start so I had to buy that little bypass box and put my valet key in it and hid it in my dash... maybe your car doesn't have the immobilizer, either that or it is broke... the SpecV's do though and it didn't start without it... all it did was crank over... $500, man.... I got the alarm, the motion sensor, glass break sensor, automatic window roll up, and install for less than $500.... all the parts were from ebay and he charged me $75 to install it.... it was a guy that works at a shop down the street but I talked him into doing it on his day off... took about 2 hours total(hour and a half install, then another 20-30 minutes when I ordered the bypass for the remote start)


My car does have the immobilizer in it, made a copy of the key that didn't have the chip in it, and it didn't start. the guy at Best Buy installed the kit, and handed the valet key back to me cause he didn't need it. I tried the "non-chipped" key again and it didn't start again and the alarm went off. We thoroughly tested the system before I left, to make sure everything worked correctly. Anyway, I knew I could get it on Ebay for less, just didn't want to wait, had money to spend. Besides, I'm extremely picky about buying online, especially anything electronic.


----------



## Sierra (Oct 8, 2004)

So do you need a key or not? Cause Ive been to three different shops to get a quote for a remote starter, and they all told me, you will need to provide an extra key. 

Not that this matters because I am going to try to install a compustar on my own.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

I would say yes.... mine didn't start at first because he forgot to put the key in the bypass..... took him a while to figure it out, kinda funny.... but if 3 shops all say you do... I would just believe them, I know a lot of the guys are tools... but I'm sure atleast one of the 3 knows for sure... I mean they do do it for a living.... they should know best "should"


----------



## Sierra (Oct 8, 2004)

Ok, now im second guessing my self. I went to a dealer yesterday and he told me, if you turn the key to accessories, and no security light comes on on the dash, your car doesn't have a chip in the key, and you can get one for 5 dollars at the dealership??? Maybe the standard sentra doesn't and the larger engine sentra does?


----------



## Sierra (Oct 8, 2004)

I think I got it, The SE and SE R's have a chip in the key, the Standard Nissan 1.8 Does not. I know this because I have the valet key in my hand, and it is a normal metal key with no black boot on the end.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you can tell simply because the QG key is smaller.


----------



## kaushen79 (Jan 19, 2005)

Sierra said:


> I hear ya on the install. But I have from now till christmas to install it. I think I would like to give it a try. Where did you get your sentra wiring diagrams? Just a hanes/chilton's manual?


This is what I used on my 2002 SE-R
Function Vehicle Color Location
Start Black/White & Black Yellow	Ignition Switch Harness
Ignition #1	Black/Red Ignition Harness
Ignition #2	White Ignition Harness
Ignition #3	N/A 
Accessory	White/Blue Ignition Harness
Brake Light	Red/Green Above Break Pedal
Tach Signal: Instrument cluster 
Parking Lights:	white/red or Red/Blue Headlight switch 
Con +12 volts	white red Ignition Switch Harness
Alarm Disarm	White/Blue (-) Security Module
Dome Lights	red/white (-) Drivers Kick Panel
OEM Horn	White/green Steering column harness
Power Lock	Gray (-) Security Module
Power Un-Lock	Purple/red Security Module
Trunk Release	Red (-) Trunk Release switch
Alarm Input	Red/white (-) Security Module


Hope it helps.....hope not too late.


----------



## kaushen79 (Jan 19, 2005)

As for the key, don't bother getting a security by-pass module, just take the spare key with a chip in it, and take it to the sensor (under the cover that is holding the steering wheel in place).

Then when you start it will work fine.

This is tried tested and true.

I've done it in mine.


----------



## Omega SE20 (Jan 16, 2005)

if your looking for a good remote start system thats also on the inexpensive side. try DIE Rattler systems. i had it on my lincoln for 2 years and it was great. 

installation. HA....very complicated. i know...i use to install them for best buy.....


----------



## Sierra (Oct 8, 2004)

Got it all hooked up and everything works except I can't get a solid tach wire? I hooked up to an injector but it shows on AC voltage at 5 and much higher then the engine is running. I would rather not goto the instrument cluster, any hints?


----------



## Sierra (Oct 8, 2004)

Are the 4 ignition coils on a 2002 Sentra 1.8 located right ontop of the sparkplug?


----------



## Sierra (Oct 8, 2004)

I pulled out the instrument cluster, and with my voltmeter on AC 200. I came up with 16.0 on the orange/blue wire, and on the second orange/blue wire i came up with 30 (much to high). I would rather not probe all wires, any hints?


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

Sierra said:


> I pulled out the instrument cluster, and with my voltmeter on AC 200. I came up with 16.0 on the orange/blue wire, and on the second orange/blue wire i came up with 30 (much to high). I would rather not probe all wires, any hints?


If you don't know to put your meter in the dc position then your in for a long, frustrating process. I'm not being mean but judging from this last statement you don't know what your doing and you'll probably screw something up.

Installing a remotestart/alarm/keyless entry is a very simple procedure. You already know that you need an immobilizer, thats a good start. The important thing is that the imobilizer unit must contain a CHIPPED key, not a duplicate copy. Also there is a minimal risk of someone stealing the car if you use this system because of this. The remote starter receives the signal from the remote, it then tells the immobilizer to turn on, which allows the engine to stay running. If someone is stealing the car in order to bypass the security system they would need to have the remote starter remote, the factory immobilizer stays intact, even though there is a chipped key in the vehicle. Now if a theif wants your sentra that bad he can energize the starter unit and immobilizer to bypass the factory system, but the wheel is still locked due to no key in the ignition. Now he can break the ingition switch, but if they have gone through all this and spent this much time then whatever....

You also need to disarm the factory alarm upon startup, there is a wire from the starter to perform this function. 

Anyways I'd probably suggest having a professional install it by the sounds of it.....Its worth the money because if you set off your airbags or short out some other stuff your going to regret not paying for someone to do it for you.


----------

